# Frank Wess R.I.P.



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

View attachment 27856


http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/04/a...t-for-the-basie-band-dies.html?ref=music&_r=0


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, 91. He had a long and productive life. I've sure enjoyed his contributions to the Basie band.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

playing now: Frank Wess with the "Prestige All-Stars" (incl.Coltrane)


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

and one more:


----------

